# mullet dress?



## cosmeticsugar (Mar 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where I'd be able to find a dress similar to this one?


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Mar 9, 2012)

I think mullet dresses are awesome, but I hate that they are called mullet dresses. Instantly makes me think of those awful haircuts.


----------



## Rinphoto (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't' think I'll ever call them Mullet dresses.  Mullets frighten me, but Asymmetrical hemlines make me happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've seen them a little more this season, not necessarily to this extreme, but they're around.  Keep eyes open.  I can't recall anywhere specific, but I know I've seen it.


----------



## KillerBunny (Mar 9, 2012)

I think Forever 21 has a pretty wide selection of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You might have some luck there!


----------



## ticki (Mar 14, 2012)

I was fearing the worst when I saw the word "mullet" in the title.  They definitely need to change the name or something!  Cute dress, though.


----------



## cosmeticsugar (Mar 14, 2012)

i know! but the only other thing i've seen it labeled as is a "high-low hem".



> Originally Posted by *Rinphoto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't' think I'll ever call them Mullet dresses.  Mullets frighten me, but Asymmetrical hemlines make me happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've seen them a little more this season, not necessarily to this extreme, but they're around.  Keep eyes open.  I can't recall anywhere specific, but I know I've seen it.


----------

